# ANAVAR CYCLE- PERFECT WORKOUT, DIET AND SUPPLEMENTS DISCUSSION



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello everyone thanks for taking a look

Im about to start a 50mg 6week Anavar cycle. May bump up to 75mg a day but im not sure as to using 100mg a day due to back cramps etc as im about to start to work in a office and dont want anyone to notice anything different, and being uncomfortable is something i wana avoid.

Im doing this in hope to get shreaded for my holiday in 2 months time, so i wanted all of your opinions on the optimum Workouts, Diets, and Supplementation and ALSO any general advice you'd like to give to a new steriod user.

current info- 5ft6 80kg/176lbs bench-125kg. have top 4 of abs showing but never had the bottom 2. Rugby player, winger. 20years old

Will answer any qs u have and look forward to discussing with you all.

LondonLad


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Go up to 80 mgs ED and get some taurine to tackle your back pumps.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

And you want to avoid real pain.........Keep away from us flankers :laugh:


----------



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

dont no how u managed it but instead of pressing 'w' youve pressed 'fl' how strange? 

myself and JAC on the dianabol thread are housemates hence seeing me on several threads. both rugby lads at same uni hittin gear for first time together, but he has started already im hoping to in next few weeks


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

londonlad said:


> dont no how u managed it but instead of pressing 'w' youve pressed 'fl' how strange?
> 
> myself and JAC on the dianabol thread are housemates hence seeing me on several threads. both rugby lads at same uni hittin gear for first time together, but he has started already im hoping to in next few weeks


The difference is me and Jac are the same. You might as well play football. Only joking mate. Good luck with your cycle. I done anavar and really rated it. Keep your diet clean and train hard and you will get the results you want


----------



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> The difference is me and Jac are the same. You might as well play football. Only joking mate. Good luck with your cycle. I done anavar and really rated it. Keep your diet clean and train hard and you will get the results you want


bighead i did ask in my mates thread but what are ur opinions on myself doin a good 6week course then after going on the **** for a week with my friends on holiday. i wana do the course before so im in best shape ever for my holiday, im worried its too much on my liver? i guess i will **** up some of the progress iv made but im only young once. feel free to criticise, then again im sure u will bighead!!


----------



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> As with the taurine, I made the mistake of buying 500mg tabs, thinking a couple would be fine. But as C.Hill on here pointed out, you need a lot more for it to resolve back pumps/cramps. I bought 1kg of the stuff in powder for, and have been taking about 10grams a day (I think he took upto 25grams a day), and finally back pumps are under control. I only got them/back pumps in the last few weeks when starting Tbol. its murder for deads, which you have to do if you're training. I was on var 50mg ed for 8 weeks, and while strength was great, I would now run it at 100mg ed, especially if you don't have a test base. Also, supposedly creatine is supposed to work well with var, but I can't really say as I was on test prop and primo along with the var, so really couldn't tell if creatine was making a difference. That was a mistake. I should have laid off the var and just ran the test/primo with Tbol for the last 6 weeks. I personally think Tbol and Var would be a good oral combo at 50 to 60mg each ed. As long as you're not drinking on cycle, and drink tons of water (4-5 liters) and cranberry juice (I also think the science is pretty good to say ALA and NAC are good for liver protection, as well as having other benefits) your liver could hack it. I'm personally liking Tbol over var, but that is probably because the Tbol works well with test (prop), which I'm now injecting 100mg ed instead of eod. Tbol is supposedly in between var and dbol, although on its own I don't think strength gains would be as impressive as on var, but weight gain would not be as impressive on var as on Tbol. So the two together would be good, I could be wrong of course as I'm new to aas. But it seems to look good on paper. Also, Tbol is a bit more affordable than var...


lots of good info there mate, just had a read up on Tbol, pretty interesting i must read same thing as u as they said also its inbetween var and dianabol. Think il order some taurine then off Myprotein as i cant be dealing with cramp at my new office job!!!

whats your opinion of me maybe doing 75mg(cutting a 50mg tab in half) for 6weeks as a first course? this would leave me with a fair bit left over.

Also one of main reason i got onto these forums is my questions of doing a 6week course then going on holiday for a week on the **** with the lads? what u reckon to that? was then thinking about finishing off my course when i got back, i no its not idea but my holiday falls in the middle and i want to start ASAP and look in best condition for my holiday as im sure u can appreciate.  cheers


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I personally did var with creatine and I feel I put on decent size not what I was expecting. I remember my strength being awesome but always being thirsty. I had to take a bottle of water to bed with me! Var and Tbol are mild orals but me personally wouldnt do to orals together because of potential liver damage. A holiday with the lads wont be great straight after a cycle but that once again depends on how your liver copes. I also did PCT after var just to be safe. Some people dont and some people do but id rather play it safe especially as they are not expensive.

Have you considered training hard without the var and seeing how you feel once you get back? I know you want to look good but at your age, with a strict diet and good workout routine you can get in good shape


----------



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I really wish I could say about the 75mg ed, I know 50mg ed did give me a boost in strength. I think 75mg sounds good, and as as you're not running anything else, you can judge if its worth bumping it up to 100mg. That is the benefit of running var on its own I suppose. You can gauge the effects better. And its not ideal, but 6 weeks is long enough to see results, especially if you're under or around 15% bf. Have you noticed any sides from var yet? I was very lethargic my first week, and wanted to sleep, my appetite was also shot. The second week, I was back on my feet. I remember feeling a distinct increase in strength after day 6 though. Tbol, however, along with what I feel is a better boost in strength, has also had a distinct improvement in my mood and energy levels; however, the thing with Tbol, is that it has given some of the most explosive nasty farts in my life, and i come from a family of farters. My wife actually kicked me out of bed after I shook the bed springs with one...after I stopped laughing the couch was pretty uncomfortable...


ha kicked out of bed nice work!

iv not started it yet will be starting it within next few days. I start new job ina few days so not looking forward to feeling lethargic but ill be able to get through it im sure, few coffees ill be ok. Reason iv gone with anavar is due to the lack of sides.

Did u use PCT after your anavar mixed course? iv got some ready for after my anavar only cycle but people are telling me it isnt needed for an anavar only cycle as it is so mild. I have the top 4 of my abs showing so hoping anavar can do me some real good.

Also sorry to keep asking qs but its what we are here for, do u think im ok to do it for 6 weeks leadin up to the holiday then just get ****ered for a week? then maybe carry on with what i have left of the course after when im feeling better, or straight after the hol hitting the PCT?


----------



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> I personally did var with creatine and I feel I put on decent size not what I was expecting. I remember my strength being awesome but always being thirsty. I had to take a bottle of water to bed with me! Var and Tbol are mild orals but me personally wouldnt do to orals together because of potential liver damage. A holiday with the lads wont be great straight after a cycle but that once again depends on how your liver copes. I also did PCT after var just to be safe. Some people dont and some people do but id rather play it safe especially as they are not expensive.
> 
> Have you considered training hard without the var and seeing how you feel once you get back? I know you want to look good but at your age, with a strict diet and good workout routine you can get in good shape


yeah i have considered doing it without until the holiday but im just itching to give it a go really, and when iv tried to cut hard in the past to from 4-6pack has been impossible and ended up in me loosing motivation 

i have creatine to do with it to, but iv been on SIZEON creatine for ages now so prob wont make much difference to me. when u say at start the decent size added wasnt what u were expecting is that ina good or bad way? Iv always been a heavy drinker so guess in that sense ill never be perfect, cant have it all..


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

londonlad said:


> yeah i have considered doing it without until the holiday but im just itching to give it a go really, and when iv tried to cut hard in the past to from 4-6pack has been impossible and ended up in me loosing motivation
> 
> i have creatine to do with it to, but iv been on SIZEON creatine for ages now so prob wont make much difference to me. when u say at start the decent size added wasnt what u were expecting is that ina good or bad way? Iv always been a heavy drinker so guess in that sense ill never be perfect, cant have it all..


I put on size in a good way. I was chuffed with it. I was itching to bit I then tore my shoulder muscle so I had the stuff for ages and had to wait. If I was you id wait until after holiday. Come home train hard and when you hit that brick wall use the var to get you over it


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

If you want a scientific answer about your liver you need someone like Ausbuilt to get involved. The man knows everything about everything


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> And you want to avoid real pain.........Keep away from us flankers :laugh:


Is that rhyming slang....

Big noncey egg chasers....


----------



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

Asouf said:


> Is that rhyming slang....
> 
> Big noncey egg chasers....


haha u ****er what do u play?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Asouf said:


> Is that rhyming slang....
> 
> Big noncey egg chasers....


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Asouf said:


> Is that rhyming slang....
> 
> Big noncey egg chasers....


All women think the same i suppose  ......


----------



## londonlad (Jun 21, 2011)

Philly_1 said:


> All women think the same i suppose  ......


got love for that comment


----------

